# Masterbuilt Electric Bullet Smoker



## thegoodsir4713 (Jul 19, 2016)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterbu...8516/206288138?keyword=electric+bullet+smoker

That is the smoker that was given to me on Fathers day from my wife and mother. Bless their hearts they got me a smoker that is a little less easy to work with I think. 

This is my very first smoker, and I tried smoking pork shoulder a few weeks ago. I noticed that it was very difficult to get a good smoke as well as the temperature guage on the lid is highly inaccurate. The water pan sits so close to the chip pan its nearly impossible to feed chips into the tray...

So heres what happened. 

First I seasoned it as instructed, and received a very nice white smoke from the soaked chips during seasoning... Now, the pork..

I realize I did a few things wrong.. 

I started with turning the smoker on and a few mins temp inside read 210, I then added the chips (Dry), Water pan--filled with brine from pork, then added the racks with each pork shoulder. 

The reason I attempted it this way was due to the fact that adding chips after it was all assembled would have been a nightmare (see pics from HD site).

Eventually I managed to get some smoke, but essentially I just cooked two pork shoulders with a good rub and it came out tasting good. NO SMOKE FLAVOR (obviously because I didnt get much smoke at all especially not until 3-4 hours in) I had tried leaving the side door open, as well as taking the lid off the get the chips lit.

So I am posting this now, to see if anyone has used this smoker and what modifications (besides going into the dumpster) you may have made. Is it a heating element issue? I do know I will be purchasing a Tel-Tru guage for the lid and probably taking a hammer to the water pan to bang the side in to allow for more space for the chip tray, as well as buying a smoke tube for the bottom rack. 

If anyone has used this and has had success with using it a certain way/modifying it please let me know! I am planning on doing ribs soon and would like to get it right this time!

Thanks,

Stephen.


----------



## thegoodsir4713 (Jul 22, 2016)

bump


----------



## scottma (Jul 22, 2016)

Most of us who use any form of electric buy one of these and then use pellets to smoke rather than adding wood chips.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/12.htm


----------

